# Looking for some correction help/advice



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everyone !

Been a while since I've last posted so thought I'd come say hello again.

I'm looking for someone to do some work on my Monogram MG ZS. (Chromactive) which last March had a full blowover. Bonnet is a bit duller than the rest, doesn't have the same shine as the rest of the car and lower half there's more orange peel than the upper half. Is there anyone in central Scotland that would be happy to have a look and see what can be done?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------

